
The FCC Graciously Sets Internet Providers Free to Sell Your Data - kawera
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/fcc-graciously-sets-internet-providers-free-sell-data/all/1
======
DrScump
"internet service providers got the go-ahead from the Federal Communications
Commission today to sell your personal information"

Take news clickbait. All this does is hold implementation of a rule that was
recorded the _last week_ before the election (clearly, extremely low priority
to the Obama administration) and _never actually went into effect_.

